

1980's cartoons: "The group is always right...the complainer is always wrong." - phony_identity
http://www.povonline.com/cols/COL145.htm

======
phony_identity
This boggled my mind. I knew there were pressure groups pushing TV people
around, but I thought it was about specific political issues and sexual mores.
But pushing general conformity as a virtue? I mean, what narrow interest group
really wants that? Narrow interest groups are themselves non-conformers!

